

Ask HN: what's driven you to do startup? - liquimoon

What&#x27;s driven you to do startup? What&#x27;s in it for you? 
For me it was the ability to work from anywhere and be financially free. Yours?
======
pawelkomarnicki
My colleague came to me with an idea that might change something in the world,
and could make us some money too :)

------
zbruhnke
Because I hate paying bills, its a huge pain in the ass and I wanted to make
it suck less

------
mindcrime
A combination of factors:

1\. I hate having a "boss" in the traditional sense. I'm a very independent,
unruly and sometimes obstinate person, and I chafe at being told what to do. I
like being able to "call my own shots" to a greater degree. I also like not
having somebody micromanaging my every decision.

2\. I'm a _horrible_ employee. I'm insubordinate, arrogant, brash, outspoken
and highly opinionated. Nobody in their right mind would hire me.

3\. I like building things... in the case of a startup, I get to build both
"product things" and the company itself, so it's like killing two birds with
one stone.

4\. I like challenges.

5\. I like the idea of having a big exit and gaining a measure of independence
by at least being independently wealthy. In other words, having "FU money".

6\. I want to build the kind of company that I'd want to work for, if I wanted
a job in the first place. Or, at least, the kind of company I want to see
exist.

7\. I think we can do some things to make the world a better place. I reject
the notion that capitalists are _just_ selfish robber-baron types who just
want to accumulate as much wealth as possible at any cost, with no concern for
the welfare of others. I like the idea of building a company that will be
socially conscious and actively do things to try and make things better
outside of our doors.

8\. I have some ideas I'm really passionate about exploring, that I think may
have some commercial value. At the very least, building a startup in this
space gives me a platform to research stuff I'm interested in. Worst case, if
we fail as a startup, I'll have learned some neat stuff.

